# Kimber-a-holic



## thicker (Mar 1, 2012)

I love my Kimbers so much that I have become a "Kimber-A-Holic".........How about you?
Lets see some pics of your pride and joys.....:smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

We have a Kimber picture thread here: *http://www.handgunforum.net/kimber-photo-gallery/8704-ultimate-kimber-photo-thread.html*


----------

